# CPT 28600 Closed tx of Lisfranc Injury



## CJames72 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a quick question about CPT 28600.  This is a closed treatment without anesthesia, however the description states that the physician manipulates the foot although manipulation is not specifically stated in the code description.  Can this be billed for closed tx of Lisfranc injury without manipulation?

Thanks so much.


----------



## colham478 (Mar 2, 2012)

That is what I have used in the past and it is the only code that fits.


----------

